# Peak Nardorian Population



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Maglor undoubtedly wandered Middle-earth to the end of his days. He wandered everywhere, escaping from dark elves, and finally fought Smaug, but was driven back, amazingly alive. As he journeyed south he came to the Kingdom of Nardor. He married the first king's daughter, and thereafter, though Amadril was the first king, the descendants were known as the House of Maglor. In the end, the Telcontari and the House of Maglor clashed.


----------



## Bellandor (Jan 27, 2012)

Maglor like Daeron had a talent for music. Who knows they probably came across each others paths and consoled one another in song with tales of their losses. I like to imagine them both surviving the first age.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 27, 2012)

Maglor did survive. Daeron was slain in Doriath. But Maglor lost his immortality after the Akallabeth when he wedded a mortal.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't know that about Maglor. Is that in the Lost Tales or something? I would like to read the whole story.


----------



## Elora (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm guessing this is speculative fiction and there's certainly no harm in that, IMHO. Starbrow,  see below taken from Encyclopedia of Arda:

After the destruction of Morgoth, the last two Silmarils were recovered from his Crown. By this time, only Maedhros and Maglor remained of Fëanor's sons, and Maglor came close to repenting the Oath. Wearily, he accompanied his brother in the theft of the Silmarils, but their evil deeds in recovering them meant that the holy Jewels burned their skin. Maedhros in despair leapt into a fiery fissure, and Maglor, the last of the Sons of Fëanor to survive, cast his Silmaril into the Sea. Legend says that he still wanders the shores of the World, singing laments for his despair and regret.

Footnotes

1	All we know for sure about Maglor's fate is from the closing lines of The Silmarillion, where we're told only that '...he came never back among the people of the Elves' (24, Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath).


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you Starbrow and sorry for the misdirection in my post. That is just a bit of fan fiction. I figured i didn't need to specify since we're in The Glittering Caves, but oh well.


----------



## Bellandor (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, he never came back among his own, the elves. His Father and brothers were all dead. His mother and his nephew Celebrimbor were the only living kin. When he thought of his mother, the grief became greater as he pondered over the advice she gave about departing to Middle Earth all those years before in Valinor where the oath was taken. Now twenty years had passed since he cast the Silmaril into the sea. His experience as a warrior and soldier were deemed useful assets because now he was on his own, and more often than not, in danger. :*D


----------



## Bucky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maglor just sat in with the remaining members of The Grateful Dead...

Everybody else has by now.

...and has sang 'Take Me Out To The Ballgame' three times at Wrigley Field since Harry Carey died.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 3, 2012)

We all know Maglor was the ancestor of the kings of Nardor.


----------



## Bellandor (Feb 5, 2012)

He begat six children from his mortal wife. Three boys and three girls. It was a privileged lineage not only was it royal, one of the girls became the ancestor of The Hobbits.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sorry Bellandor, but I think we both know that is not true. From him came the line of the kings of Nardor; the House of Maglor. It was Maglor who saved the Nardorians from perishing in the desert, and they took him to be their king. His first son was Amadril.


----------



## Bellandor (Feb 25, 2012)

In times of plenty when life was good and pleasant, when song was constant and laughter abounded throughout the land of the Nardor, the crops and fruit grew in abundance, the rains fell, birds chirped and the bees hummed. Such was the life of the Nardor who gave homage to their god the giant armadillo for their good fortune. It did not last for the king had succumbed to a neigbouring kingdom whose influence and persuasiveness through wealth, riches and deceit had bought the people to its knees. Over time they had become slaves in their own land to a foreign ruler and tongue. Deprived of their rights they were driven out of their towns and cities into the desolate and wastelands of this foreign land to make bricks. Weeping and despair was now the constant companion of the Nardor including their king who also was exiled from his own land and where the tent became his home.During one of their rare occasions where they were able to find rest and peace from the harassment of their enemies, a stranger dressed in armoured mail similar to the armadillo, with a steel plated helmet covering his head rode into the camp of the Nardor. They wondered at this, because to them he and his horse resembled The Giant Armadillo the people surrounded him quickly, and starting shouting it is Arma! it is Arma! Lifting his hand in greeting the stranger silenced the crowd and told them he was not the giant armadillo but Maglor. Their king(known as Tangril) stepped forward and greeted Maglor and told him of their demise and what once was. Hearing of this Maglor's heart was stirred up with pity and promised to rescue them and restore them to their land of Arda. The promise was kept and Maglor was offered the king's daughter Adril in marriage. From this union was borne three sons and three daughters. Amadril the first born, Mallon the second son, Midril the eldest daughter, Dallon the third son Tadril the second daughter and Marigold the youngest and ancestor of the House of Hobbits.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay maybe this was in your dreams, but it is not the true tale of Maglor. Check out what really happened in The Golden Perch.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I know we don't have an exact account of the numbers of the powerful Nardorians, but let's hear some educated guesses.


----------



## Elora (Mar 19, 2012)

I figure this is related to an invented realm/people outside of Tolkien cannon?

If it is, that's cool. I can't find any reference to Nardor and thought it might be worth clarifying to help people understand what you're asking.

There are a few possibile near matches too,should this indeed be a question related to a Tolkien people/realm:


Noldor (a division of Elves)
Nurn (the realm created out of Mordor in the 4th Age by Elessar and given to the former slaves of Mordor)
Nandor (another division or group of Elves)

:*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 19, 2012)

It's actually Nardor, the land in the far south founded by Maeglin and a remnant of Numenoreans. Several thousand escaped from their island and they avoided warfare on their own territory for hundreds of years. If they started with 3000 at the time of the Last Alliance, roughly what would the population be at the time of the Wainriders? There were casualties from sending troops to Gondor over the years, and also subduing the neighbouring Haradrim tribes.


----------



## Bellandor (Apr 7, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Okay maybe this was in your dreams, but it is not the true tale of Maglor. Check out what really happened in The Golden Perch.



That's what dreams are all about, if you believe the dreams are worth pursuing then you either write or type it out onto paper or screen before they are lost in the clutter of the cares of the world. I accept your invitation to read your fan fiction. :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 21, 2020)

@Spirit of Fire, doing the best I can I merged the two other threads into one. I hope this helps and would suggest a new thread to use as a main Nardor thread if you want to continue writing it.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 21, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> @Spirit of Fire, doing the best I can I merged the two other threads into one. I hope this helps and would suggest a new thread to use as a main Nardor thread if you want to continue writing it.



Thanks! What about a Nardor sub-forum within The Golden Perch? Much like what is in New Line Cinema's Lord of the Rings with the movie sub-forums?


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 22, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> Thanks! What about a Nardor sub-forum within The Golden Perch? Much like what is in New Line Cinema's Lord of the Rings with the movie sub-forums?



@Erestor Arcamen my friend, what do you think regarding my idea?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 22, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> Thanks! What about a Nardor sub-forum within The Golden Perch? Much like what is in New Line Cinema's Lord of the Rings with the movie sub-forums?


Er, Spirit, my EE film DVDs run to a total of more than 11 hours, and the appendices something like 20 hours.
I think Nardor is the wee bit of an order of magnitude or three smaller than that … 🤨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 22, 2020)

We're not going to create a subforum for one fanfiction as then we'd have to create them for everyone's fanfictions. Glittering Caves is the designated forum for fanfiction so I'd suggest just posting anything relating to the story there. 

This thread has went way off topic from telling the story of Nardor so I'm going to lock it so that if you want to continue with the story, you can start a fresh post. One of us mods (me or firawyn) or mazzly the admin can merge the posts regarding Nardor from this thread into the new one if you want them.


----------

